# AD22VF Brakes



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Ok so I spent today removing the brake assemblys from the GTi-R clip and cleaning them thoroughly, painting them with blue caliper paint and having the rotors machines at the local brake shop. Now before I go installing them on the sentra, which parts exactly do I need? I have the caliper, and the bracket piece that the caliper bolts into and surrounds the rotor with (the piece with the 2 bolts and 2 rubber boots that the bolts slide through), I also have the retaining clips. I havent checked indefinitely but it seems like the caliper bolt holes are much farther apart than my stock sentra calipers are. Is there another part I need? The only other part I can see thats removable from the front axle is the whole hub assembly that the struts bolt down to, is this required for the brake swap as well or are my eyes just deceiving me on the distances between the bolt locations on my stock sentra brakes and the AD22VF's?

Thanks for the input.

P.S. what was the name of that brake fluid you guys recommend? Motul? The one with the high boiling point.


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Nevermind, they fit hehe, damn bolt hole locations are deceiving to the eye.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

hack away the dustshield and you're good to go.
although i just realized that when you do remove the dust shield, aren't the pads and rotors prone to grease when the cv boot gives???


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Instead of removing the whole dust shield i used an angle grinder to trim part of it, so i still have a dust shield, its just where the shield wraps around the metal caliper bracket ive cut away.

The new brakes are fking great, much better than stock.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i did mine too today, and i trimmed the dustshield with my air reciprocating saw, and with the SS lines, it's freaking great, although i advise to cover the rear lines with wire loom or something cause mine tends to chaff against the rear trailing arms and swaybar.


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

azkicker0027,

I saw on your cardomain site that you have rear disc conversion. What do I need to buy to convert my car from rear drum to disc?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just got lucky and found a thrashed '98 se-r at the boneyard, and i took the whole rear axle, i just had to buy new rotors, brake lines, pads, and hardware, but that was it.


----------

